# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  One for EeeBees

## veitnamcam

Beer bread.
This is about the easiest bread there is.
3 cups self raising flour
3 Tablespoons sugar
Room temp beer
1/2 cup melted butter.
If you have a sive sift flour and sugar into bowl , stirring add beer until will almost pour off fork.
Pour into pre greased tin melted butter on top and into pre heated oven at 190c or 372f for an hour.
Remove and sit for at least 20 mins before tryin to get out and devour.

Best done in a camp oven on open fire or smoky hut fire. To bloody windy to spark up the wood bbq today.














Stronger the beer the better it will taste. Ie dark beers not largers
The more sugar the more it will stick to pan.
Mutton fat from the chops you had the night before will do in a pinch to grease the camp oven.
Use butter made by a cow not a scientist !
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

And yes it did rise! only did 2/3rds mix as run out of flour FFS

----------


## Toby

Seems allright. Dose it have to be beer could you use vodka?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Seems allright. Dose it have to be beer could you use vodka?


I spos you could but what would be the point? Beer is there for flavor for people who actually like the taste as opposed to the effect.
Cooking will remove all alcohol and any good vodka has no taste!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Good point.

----------


## EeeBees

Wow, thank you, VC...I am going to make that as soon as is possible...yum...so you just pour the butter over the top?   Cannot wait to try it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wow, thank you, VC...I am going to make that as soon as is possible...yum...so you just pour the butter over the top?   Cannot wait to try it.


Yup, not essential but -well you know  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

Looks good, I like he fact you use real butter (from a cow) not the muck the doctors and other academics think we should use instead, cause butter is bad for us.

----------


## Rushy

Could have used that this weekend VC.

----------


## Maca49

> Seems allright. Dose it have to be beer could you use vodka?


Vodka is made from spuds so it could add a potatoe flavour I suppose

----------


## Maca49

> Beer bread.
> This is about the easiest bread there is.
> 3 cups self raising flour
> 3 Tablespoons sugar
> Room temp beer
> 1/2 cup melted butter.
> If you have a sive sift flour and sugar into bowl , stirring add beer until will almost pour off fork.
> Pour into pre greased tin melted butter on top and into pre heated oven at 190c or 372f for an hour.
> Remove and sit for at least 20 mins before tryin to get out and devour.
> ...


Yep next weekend my son inlaw an I pig out on this!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Vodka is made from spuds so it could add a potatoe flavour I suppose


Don't start the potato vs grain for vodka. Many Russians have already died debating which method makes the best vodka.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Could have used that this weekend VC.


Where ya bin rushy ?

You do a nice camp oven bread if my memory serves me .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Oh shit you modified the original recipe VC :ORLY: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...er-bread-1960/

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh shit you modified the original recipe VC
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...er-bread-1960/


 :Grin:  mines idiot proof and takes less than 5 minutes to make :Wink: 
Can do an have done proper bread even sour doe but it takes all bloody day.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

I deon't give aashit realkly :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Where ya bin rushy ?
> 
> You do a nice camp oven bread if my memory serves me .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Went bush with a couple of young fellah's from off this forum (Phillipgr and the new member Brycey) and an old mate AndrewH (also member here).  Was a bit of a bastard though as after driving down for 5 hours there was a 1080 warning sign at the start of my track up to my camping spot so no animals seen even though we did get close at one stage on Saturday.  I did get to some baking though and think that young Phillip will post a picture or two.

----------


## veitnamcam

1080 eh thats a barstard, still good to get out tho I bet :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> still good to get out tho I bet


Yes absolutely.  Great to be in the bush and even better still that the Missus rallied the neighbourhood to get the hay in while I was away.  All the blokes that helped her reckon I have my prioities right.

----------


## Dougie

Just smashed some of this into the oven, can't wait the hour until I can see how it turns out!

----------


## Rushy

> Just smashed some of this into the oven, can't wait the hour until I can see how it turns out!


Some of what Dougie?

----------


## Dougie

Beer bread, my version. I was texting *Neckshot* before and had to explain that I had an _actually load of bread_ in the oven!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

OK.  In the context of the thread that makes sense.  I am a bit slow today.

----------


## veitnamcam

Time to get it out  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Time to get it out 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


She must have gone to sleep VC or otherwise she is eating it as we speak.

----------


## Dougie

My version:

3C Plain Flour
3tsp Baking powder
4TBSP Brown Sugar
1 and a bit bottles of Tui (sorry fullas, all I had
125g butter on the top

Seriously, I want to eat this whole thing right now. About a quarter of it is gone already. Note: I don't have a loaf tin so my new caketin did the business. Cut it in slices like a cake.








EDIT: can't get rid of that last picture hahahahaha oh well, enjoy, take the piss.

----------


## veitnamcam

If you think that's good just imagine how good it would be if you used beer  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Damn that looks good Dougie but isn't cooking Tui frowned upon?  Something about being a protected species.

----------


## Dundee

Ya sitting in the dark dougie :Grin:  That piss cake looks good and thats one way to get rid of that beer :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dougie

I couldn't even wait for it to cool down this time before digging in....sorry, another Tui loaf!

----------


## Maca49

Geeze Dougie was that one bite! I think I can see your teeth marks!

----------


## Dougie

It's all gone now mate, been quite a stretch between pay days. Luckily there was one beer left in the fridge!! Not sure what I'll be eating tomorrow - roadkill???!

----------


## Dundee

> It's all gone now mate, been quite a stretch between pay days. Luckily there was one beer left in the fridge!! Not sure what I'll be eating tomorrow - roadkill???!


just add seasoning or watties Dougie you'll be right :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

Mrs D made it yesty turned out brilliant.

----------


## mrs dundee

It's very tasty.

----------


## savagehunter

That looks great gonna have to try it out

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

waiting for oven to pre heat.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

had a dig underneath as you do so as not to spoil the look and far ken good:thumbup:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> had a dig underneath as you do so as not to spoil the look and far ken good:thumbup:
> 
> Attachment 30476
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I'd smash that with vegemite and butter :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd smash that with vegemite and butter


Just the butter.

----------

